
Secret Confessions: Google Employees Reveal 13 Things They Hate About Work - moonka
http://financialfuse.com/secret-confessions-google-employees/
======
doubt_me
orrrrrr you can use this article that isn't blog spam

[http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employees-confess-
the-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employees-confess-the-worst-
things-about-working-at-google-2013-11)

^notice how this has been around for 3 years

(sorry I just really hate blog spam)

